# Diagnosing faulty Ignition coils under manifold?



## Sincere007 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello all,
I am in gulf and I bought Nissan Sunny n17,
1st of all I dont know its common name like its Almera Versa Latio,

Problem with car is that when car gets hot like driving for half hour then it loose power ... and RPM starts tickling when idle ... I feel gas smell also ... so sometimes I press accelerator rapidly to get more speed. Some people said it is fuel pump and some said injectors and some said ignition coil.

My mind say its ignition coil but I cant check them because they are under manifold.

I connected obd2 bluetooth adaptor to see some data at my android but because lack of knowledge I couldnt get any information ... ECU shows two addresses 7E8 and 7E9 ... 7E8 shows nothing no response but 7E9 shows only these => ECU name Transmission, RPM, Engine Coolant Temperature, volts, Throttle position relative and position B, 

So how can I diagnose coils or fuel pump,
or how can I get readings from ecu for misfire.

Thanks,


----------



## Sincere007 (Feb 28, 2016)

Today I got new symptom,
I drove too much today like 2 hours & when I stopped at signal ... everything was fine ... just fuel was down like two dots remaining ... at signal green I drove and as I pressed gas more engine went off totaly ... all dashboard lights were on ... first time I saw it going off like this ... I parked the car at side and restarted it ... it started back nicely but RPM was tickling while idle ... anyhow no error light/engine light ... what can be the cause of this?


----------



## Sincere007 (Feb 28, 2016)

another symptom ... when I turned on heater there is no hot air ... and recently I tried to keep my gas tank full ... no tickling in RPM but gas smell is there and loss of power is there


----------



## Sincere007 (Feb 28, 2016)

Unfortunately it was all transmission,
After checking with proper obd2 reader ... following is the list of many codes returned by TCM,
although I changed transmission oil which was burned black,
automatic Transmission Transaxle model number is RE4F03C

P062F	Internal Control Module EEPROM Error
P0705	Park/Neutral Position Switch
P0706	Range Sensor A Line
P0731	A/T 1st Gear Fnctn
P0732	A/T 2nd Gear Fnctn
P0733	A/T 3rd Gear Fnctn
P0734	A/T 4th Gear Fnctn
P0744	A/T TCC Solenoid Valve Function
P0863	CONTROL UNIT (CAN)
P1701	Transmission Control Module (Power Supply)
P1735	First Gear Switch Circuit Malfunction
P1736	Second Gear Switch Circuit Malfunction
P1737	Lockup Solenoid System
P1738	Shift Time Error
P1744	Torque Converter Clutch System Performance
P17A1	Fault on the key locking control circuit (key lock) : Short circuit to earth 
P17A2	Mechanical or hydraulic fault on reverse gear : Coherence 
P17A3	Neutral detection fault (in mode R) : Not characterised
U0073	Control Module Communication with ECM/PCM
U0100	Lost Communication with ECM/PCM "A"
U0140	Lost Communication with BCM
U0155	Lost Communication with IPC Instrument Panel Cluster
U0300	Internal Control Module Software Incompatibility
U1000	CAN Communication Circuit
U1117	LOST COMMUNICATION (ABS)


----------

